# How to  post a Picture?



## Ga-Spur (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a picture on my computer of turkeys and I wanted to post a picture to let the members count the toms in it. Each time I have E-Mailed it to another address that we have it comes out large like 8x 11. It says "Send  pictures by E-mail" , I check small ,fits in 640x480 window. How do I send this picture to the Woody's  campfire forum or to another site to link to. How do I include this photo into a new thread asking how many toms do you count?


----------



## leo (Nov 6, 2004)

*A couple of ways to insert in a thread if*

it is 640x640 or less   

Embedding...Basically "embedding" a pic is when you have a pic stored on a pic storage site ( photobucket) that allows embedding, you attach it's address to the "attach image" feature on here and the pic is viewable with out taking up your or Woody's space. 

You click on the symbol below and insert your picture address in the space that comes up and then click "OK", a nice feature about this is it can be previewed before you post to see if it takes .

As it's already in your computer you may need to do this one...  

Attached Images ....Save what pictures you want to post to your computer, "my pictures".

In the "reply to post", scroll down until you see  ... Attach files, click on "Manage Attachments".. From there, click on "browse" locate the picture you want to share, and double click the picture. Follow the instructions and if your pic is sized correctly, 640wx640h pixels, it should show in your thread like this attachment.

If you wish,Ga-Spur you can mail it to me and I can post it in a thread for you, or resize it and return it to you, if you choose to do this I will pm you an e-mail address  

leo


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 6, 2004)

Leo, thanks for the help. I will e-mail you the picture and you can post it ; asking how many Tom Turkeys do you see; that is if the picture appears as clear as it does on this computer.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 6, 2004)

Everything worked out except the picture is 2560x1920. How do you down size this to 640x480?


----------



## leo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Ga-Spur*

I sent you a pm  

leo


----------



## leo (Nov 7, 2004)

*Ga-Spur*

You have e-mails and a pm  

leo


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the help Leo.


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 7, 2004)

Leo,
I thought the board policy was that images had to be imbedded in order to post?? Is it now acceptable to attach via my hard drive and the attached image instructions you posted above?? If so that is GREAT news!  It is a major, major hassle to take images already on my hard drive, resize, upload onto an image hosting site, and then imbed the picture.  The attached image option is much easier if it is ok to do so!


----------



## leo (Nov 8, 2004)

*Woodsong*

I sent you a pm  

leo


----------

